# New preggie test for goats - Bovipreg?



## Evergreen160 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi all!  Has anyone tried this new (?) pregnancy test?  http://www.twilcanada.com/bovipreg.php  It says that it can be used for goats.  Might be easier than doing a blood test!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 25, 2012)

No, I have never even seen those.  Interesting.  Are these new, I wonder?  I'd like to know more about them too.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 25, 2012)

Found out it has been around for awhile.  I also did a few searches for pros and cons of this test and found mixed reviews.  Some say it is nice but expensive and others said it was not as accurate as they would have liked.  Here is one of the better explanations I found on why many people prefer to still use BioTracking...



> Okay - now the problems.... this test does NOT measure pregnancy hormone, like the Biopryn test does, it measures Progesterone. Progesterone is present during the luteal phase (roughly days 5 through 19) of EVERY heat cycle. If the cow is bred and conceives, then progesterone continues to be produced throughout the pregnancy. If the cow is not bred, progesterone levels fall off to nothing in the follicular phase of the cycle, she goes into heat, progesterone levels rise, etc....
> 
> SO., If you go out to a random cow on a random day and do this type of test, and get a negative, the cow is NOT pregnant. But if you get a positive, the cow MIGHT be pregnant - or she might not be pregnant, but be in the luteal phase of her cycle. You have to know your cow's cycle to rely on a positive test. If you don't know her cycle without a doubt, then you have to conduct multiple tests (they recommend 5, I'm not sure I agree with that) so the expense is going to get much higher.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 25, 2012)

The shipping alone costs $20. Since the CAD and USD are roughly the same right now, exchange rate, that makes for 7$ a test. 

I am considering ordering. But I don't need that many. Anyone willing to split an order?


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 26, 2012)

What caught my eye was the need for 5 consecutive tests to be done if the breeding date was not know.  Many of the people who want to know if their goat is pregnant usually don't know the breed date so they would need to do the 5 tests.  That makes testing for one goat $25.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah it would be better if they came up with one like the human pregnancy tests where it detects a hormone only produced during pregnancy. Then there would be no doubt, one test would cover it, and it would be a more affordable & easy option for people.


----------

